# PFF Network Meeting at Zaxby's Gulf Breeze



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

We will be holding the third meeting for forum business owners at Zaxby's G/B. Won't to thank Stuart Brown for the meeting place. Tentative date set for 8-14-2008 6:00 pm. Bring business cards & or brochures. Talk business & fishing. Post reply if you can make it! Any questions you can contact me at 850-529-1335 or pm. Thanks, Kelvin


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds great Kelvin. For PFF members we will feed any 1st timers for free and half off for those that have been before. On the honor system. This is a great way to promote your business for free. That doesn't happen often. Hope to see some of you there. SHB 206-2449


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the deal Stuart!


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

I hope to see some of the forum networkers Thursday night. You can promote your business or self as much or little as you wish. It is a very casual meeting.Plusthe dinner offer can't be beat. SHB


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone going to the network meeting tonite other than Stuart & I ?Great way to network with other business members on the forum. Thanks, Kelvin


----------



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

Seems I am always a day late and a dollar short!!!!


----------



## sailsunfurled (Oct 2, 2007)

Seems I missed this too. I would have went had I noticed the post.


----------

